# Rear axle - what's wrong with it???



## Opel (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone!!

Just a new thread related to one of the subscriber questions.

"Sorry for bringing back this old thread but I need your help because I'm in the same situation as you were.












I think you can see what's wrong 
That bolt was straight before 
My question is whether it supports bushing that it's bent or is the axle?
Thanks in advance."


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mmmhmm 

The bolt looks fine, but the bushing looks failed leading to the axle being bent


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

Cruzing12 said:


> Mmmhmm
> 
> The bolt looks fine, but the bushing looks failed leading to the axle being bent


😭😭😭😭
That's not what I want to read, but thank you for your reply.
😭😭😭😭


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Opel said:


> 😭😭😭😭
> That's not what I want to read, but thank you for your reply.
> 😭😭😭😭


awh not "being," rather "looking"

how do your rear wheels look standing about 2 car lengths away? tops should be pointed in equally. not sure about the toe though.


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

Cruzing12 said:


> awh not "being," rather "looking"
> 
> how do your rear wheels look standing about 2 car lengths away? tops should be pointed in equally. not sure about the toe though.


It looks straight...
I have already replaced the spindle and wheel bearing...because when I put on the lift I turn the wheel and they were wobbling.
When I pass my garage ramp, I hear a slight squeak in the rear.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

As @Cruzing12 said, I think it's the bushing.


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

Cruzing12 said:


> awh not "being," rather "looking"
> 
> how do your rear wheels look standing about 2 car lengths away? tops should be pointed in equally. not sure about the toe though.


Only today did I realise that I've read your reply wrong 😅
"Looking" 🤣🤣
So sorry


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

landrystephane92 said:


> As @Cruzing12 said, I think it's the bushing.
> 
> View attachment 297969


Wow that's a nice graphic 😄 thank you for your help.

But if the bushing is bad, so the axle support are, am I right?


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

Hi again 😅
More pictures:


















































What do you guys think?

On the right side, the bush looks more crushed...and maybe the squeaking noise comes from there too and axle support must be bent for the bush to be like that, or not?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

So here is the big question, Did you hit something? With the fact you stated you replaced the hub and knuckle it seems that is the case. We put a lot of axles under these for impact damage when I was at a dealer. It definitely looks tweaked to me but I suggest getting a tape measure out and start checking things from side to side. The numbers won't lie.


----------



## Opel (7 mo ago)

pappawolff11 said:


> So here is the big question, Did you hit something? With the fact you stated you replaced the hub and knuckle it seems that is the case. We put a lot of axles under these for impact damage when I was at a dealer. It definitely looks tweaked to me but I suggest getting a tape measure out and start checking things from side to side. The numbers won't lie.


Hi pappawolff11, thank you for your reply.
Yes, I hit the sidewalk when turning with the rear right wheel, about 2 years ago (maybe), and since then, I have made 2/3 alignments to check if the values were right, and they were still within factory specs (after I replace the hub and knuckle).
But I know that the rear bushes are squeezed more on the right side.
I work at an auto workshop, and I've seen several cars like mine, but the rear bushes were "normal". And another thing is that the car was on a lift, so the weight was all way down, so it's normal that the bushing was under stress, and makes me think that was misaligned.
I think in the near future, I will change the axle because I can't live with this "problem" in my mind 😟.
Thanks once again.


----------

